
Cl-charms: a curses back end for Lisp GUIs - eadmund
http://turtleware.eu/posts/cl-charms-crash-course.html
======
eadmund
I think it's pretty cool how it's a backend for McCLIM, which was intended to
be used with graphics terminals.

